
Truth and Probability (1926) [pdf] - dedalus
https://core.ac.uk/download/pdf/7048428.pdf
======
anongraddebt
It's sad that Ramsey died so young. It's also sad that it has taken nearly a
century for the wider culture/society to begin embracing the concept of
'degrees of belief' in any significant way (I could definitely be wrong, but
it seems to me that it is being embraced more). A number of public
intellectuals have said probabilistic reasoning is king for the forseeable
future (of course, such reasoning is a bit different from the ground being
covered by degrees of belief). I know some professors who are even moving away
from the emphasis on deductive reasoning in introductory logic courses.

~~~
koheripbal
My brief exposure to this was frustrated with the complex math involved in
combining (adding/multiplying) probability distributions without simulations.

Something so fundamental to making probabilistic choices is so immediately
daughnting from a programmatic point of view

~~~
anongraddebt
I bet with more exposure it would become more intuitive. I also think there is
simply an immense benefit in the type of epistemological mindset it
inculcates, regardless of how fast or adept you are at the mechanics.

------
sixhobbits
I did a module in "philosophy of probability" and we covered this. At the
beginning, I thought it was all people arguing about nothing in a lot of
words, but after 3 weeks I realised that my assumptions that probability is a
fairly 'rigid' field were way too strong and there is still so much that is
not understood or controversial.

This is a really interesting field and I would encourage anyone to make the
effort to dive into it beyond the surface

